# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Nolva and Arimidex together or not???

## SheriD

I am doing test e 250mg every 5 days and hgh ... 

my e2 seems to be going high it seems .... 

is running 10mg ed of nolva with 50mg ed or proviron better 

or 

nolva 10mg ed nolva with arimidex at .25mg eod

or just arimidex at 0.25mg eod better..


thanks.

----------


## GrandmasterSpank

I assume by the dosages you've listed for the Nolva (10mg p/d), that you mean to use one of the above protocols as On-cycle estrogen suppression and not for a PCT, correct?

From what I've read, it's not a good idea to combine Nolvadex with Arimidex , as they lessen the effectiveness of each when combined. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
You could swap the Nolva/Arimidex for Nolva/Aromasin @25mg p/d,- that would be a nice effective anti-oestrogen combo. 

Ps. If this is for a PCT however, you'll need to run the Nolva 40/40/20/20.

----------


## GrandmasterSpank

SheriD, I've modified my initial post as I misread Arimidex for Aromasin on the 1st run. My bad.

----------


## SheriD

> I assume by the dosages you've listed for the Nolva (10mg p/d), that you mean to use one of the above protocols as On-cycle estrogen suppression and not for a PCT, correct?
> 
> From what I've read, it's not a good idea to combine Nolvadex with Arimidex , as they lessen the effectiveness of each when combined. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> You could swap the Nolva/Arimidex for Nolva/Aromasin @25mg p/d,- that would be a nice effective anti-oestrogen combo. 
> 
> Ps. If this is for a PCT however, you'll need to run the Nolva 40/40/20/20.


I already paid a bomb for aimidex .. don't want to pay equal amount for aromasin as they aint cheap from pharmacy ... they rip u off here.. Its more or less the same .. as long as it takes care of my E2...

----------


## GrandmasterSpank

> I already paid a bomb for aimidex .. don't want to pay equal amount for aromasin as they aint cheap from pharmacy ... they rip u off here.. Its more or less the same .. as long as it takes care of my E2...


I must be stupid,- what's E2?

Do you have the Proviron to hand? If so, do [email protected] p/d & Proviron @ 50mg p/d. As I've said, combining Nolva & Arimidex lessens the blood plasma levels of the Arimidex considerably. Just do an advanced search with 'Nolvadex Arimidex' as the search criteria (titles only), and you'll see for yourself mate. 

Alternatively, if your gonna run Arimidex, run it on it's own,- .25-.50 mg p/d would probably be enough on it's own anyway, it's potent stuff. Save the Nolva & Proviron for PCT.

Plenty of options...

----------


## GrandmasterSpank

Here's a quote off a thread I just checked out...


"ARIMIDEX should not be taken with tamoxifen or estrogen-containing therapies"

http://www.arimidex-us.com/index.aspx


"At a median follow-up of 33 months, the combination of ARIMIDEX and tamoxifen did not demonstrate any efficacy benefit when compared with tamoxifen in all patients as well as in the hormone receptor-positive subpopulation. This treatment arm was discontinued from the trial. Based on clinical and pharmacokinetic results from the ATAC trial, tamoxifen should not be administrated with anastrozole."

It further states that,

"Co-administration of anastrozole and tamoxifen resulted in a reduction of anastrozole plasma levels by 27% compared with those achieved with anastozole alone. Estrogen containing therapies should not be used with ARIMIDEX as they may diminish pharmacologic action."

http://www1.astrazeneca-us.com/pi/arimidex.pdf


In my opinion Aromasin should be used instead of Arimidex (L-dex), the major problems being it's super expensive price and unavailability to the non-prescribed users..
Reply With Quote Multi-Quote This Message

...I haven't checked the links though, but it sums it up. Choice is yours.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

if its a very long cycle nolva/proviron will result in better overall cholesterol values and still be an effective means of estro control. If normal 8-12 week even 14 ...id say adex at above mentioned dosages would be fine and in fact may be more effective. Ive done both in the past and both have served me well for on cycle estrogen management.
oh yes and as mentioned above i would not combine nolva and armidex...

----------


## Swifto

> I am doing test e 250mg every 5 days and hgh ... 
> 
> my e2 seems to be going high it seems .... 
> 
> is running 10mg ed of nolva with 50mg ed or proviron better 
> 
> or 
> 
> nolva 10mg ed nolva with arimidex at .25mg eod
> ...


Are you getting alot of water retention, raised blood pressure or gyno (puffy nips, lumps)? If not, Run Nolva at 10mg/ED.

If you are getting of the above estrogenic sides, run Adex at 0.25mg/ED or EOD. See how sides are on both doses.

----------


## SheriD

> Are you getting alot of water retention, raised blood pressure or gyno (puffy nips, lumps)? If not, Run Nolva at 10mg/ED.
> 
> If you are getting of the above estrogenic sides, run Adex at 0.25mg/ED or EOD. See how sides are on both doses.


Nips are puffy but not sensitive .. and no lumps .. which can be the reason for water retention .. I was on 10mg Nolva . but didnt help ...

I am starting to do Adex 0.25 e0d .. to see how this helps ... 

I feel bloated especially on the stomach .. lower abdomen ... which I hate the most ..

----------


## Swifto

> Nips are puffy but not sensitive .. and no lumps .. which can be the reason for water retention .. I was on 10mg Nolva . but didnt help ...
> 
> I am starting to do Adex 0.25 e0d .. to see how this helps ... 
> 
> I feel bloated especially on the stomach .. lower abdomen ... which I hate the most ..


Bump the Nolva to 20mg/ED and run Arimidex at 0.5mg/ED. Then when their no longer puffy, run 0.25mg/ED Adex and drop the Nolva.

----------


## Ozzy

I'm running nolva and aromasin for my pct.
Nolva-40/40/20/20
Aromasin 25mg ed after last injection of Sus all the way to last nolva dose.
Check it out on ology. This is what I was recomended to run.

----------

